# 420 Gear Reduction



## nickjames

I bought a gr from a guy that was going to put it in a foreman, which that gr is good for the foremans and the ranchers, I dont know what percent the gr reduction is or if the gr is just stock oem gears or is an actual gr at all compared pics to what highlifter has they look the same except the lil gear has tig weld around it. Is there a way to telll if it is a gr and what percent it is?


----------



## bump530

Its a GR...its the same size as the one that HL sells. Install and enjoy...


----------



## bump530

HL says its a 20something% but i dont think it is...I had the GR in my 500 foreman (well the one that turner makes, which is the one that HL sells). it helps alot. my bike did good with 29.5s.

I believe that turner makes a new small gear and that has been tig'd together for this GR...I wouldnt have a problem running it. Im pretty sure thats my buddy xtremerancher that made that. he does top notch work. i really want to say its around 18% or so


----------



## Polaris425

ComPLETELY off topic, but I just have to know............


Do you go around telling people "I'm Nick James Bi***!!!" 

Hopefully you will all catch the reference. 

SLAP!


----------



## bump530

What did the 5 fingers say to the face.... lmfao


----------



## nickjames

HAHA Yeah got the name back in high school! Thanks for the replies extreme rancher is gona hook my buddy up with a 35% gr whenever he gets his tore apart and sends it to him. We both just to upgraded to 29.5s on our 420s so we gona need it when we hit the thick sfuff!


----------



## duckincrazy92

How much do those gear reductions cost?


----------



## nickjames

650 on Highlifter. Xtremerancher makes them for less.


----------



## duckincrazy92

How much does he make them for?


----------



## nickjames

I think he can make the 18% for 350 which thats the same thing thats on highlifter, all you gota do is take your stock gears out and send to him.


----------



## duckincrazy92

Does it take long to get it back?


----------



## nickjames

Couple of weeks prolly with shipping and all.


----------



## redneckrancher420

ya youl be so much happier with the 35 in there. makes a world of difference.


----------



## nickjames

I got a problem with the secondary GR i put in my 420, I just got it back yesterday. So heres the issue I have the powersteering model, foot shift with digit speedometer etc.. my speed sensor isn't picking up the lil gear because I guess its to far down for it to reach. I tried shaving the tab for it to go farther down in the motor it didnt work either. Since the speed sensor itsnt picking up and telling my speed or anyhing I have a motor light come on and my powersteering light comes on and cuts my powersteering off so it really sucks that just that lil sensor is causing so much diaster. Can anybody help me??? Ive heard the big red buggy speed sensor might be the answer but thats just hear say no body really knows round here.


----------



## nickjames

Finally got it to work after shaving alot of sensor down alot of sensor!!!!


----------



## greatdane486

belive that is a 15.5%


----------

